# accessories and lighting



## mltoyz (Feb 23, 2009)

still new so not too sure, what is good to power up the switch tracks and lighting? i figure i can use the a/c of the transformer for the switches but what is good to buy for running houses, street lights, crossing gates, and other lighting & electronics.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You can use any used transformer. The question is how much power do you need? Most accessories run on AC but electronics run on DC. It really matters on what you want to power. If circuit breakers pop and wires get hot, you need a larger power source.


----------



## mltoyz (Feb 23, 2009)

lets see, i am going to have 4 switch tracks, about 20 building lights (the wheat ones)on like 3 on/off switches. a couple of crossing gates and maybe 25-50 street lights.
i have no problem buying extra transformers for this.

also which listed above are ac & which are dc? i feel like thats such a stupid question


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Read the specs? I think in N the switches are AC, wheat lights are both. street lights could be anything LED or Incadescant. Read the package. Street light could be wired for 3, 4.5, or 12volts. The may even have their own transformer or battery box.
Bob


----------



## mltoyz (Feb 23, 2009)

COOL thanks for all your help Bob:thumbsup:


----------

